# My V8 hardbody!



## Thor (Feb 6, 2004)

What do you guys think?

YouTube - Nissan Burnout

YouTube - Nissan Hardbody V8

I have lots of pics from doing the swap last winter

This winter it's getting a corvette IRS with rear discs and LSD. Also I'm swapping out for a rebuilt 327 with a tuned port intake.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pretty cool man. nothing like a v8 swap into ANYTHING.


----------



## knobularlife (Nov 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> YouTube - Nissan Burnout
> 
> ...


TITE!!!! Looks like fun.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey, that's pretty damn nice. How much do you think you invested in JUST the conversion parts and mods?


----------

